# max question



## scd3 (Jan 22, 2004)

:cheers: i may purchase a 2000 max...it's stock and in perfect shape. it's an se w/bose, leather, t/c,...completely loaded, even has factory 17" wheels...my question is: did that year have any particular issues?? thxs!!


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

scd3 said:


> :cheers: i may purchase a 2000 max...it's stock and in perfect shape. it's an se w/bose, leather, t/c,...completely loaded, even has factory 17" wheels...my question is: did that year have any particular issues?? thxs!!


Here's a link to the TSB's(Technical Service Bulletins) on the 5th Gens. Ones to look for: Slipping transmission, front brake rotor judder, wind noise from rear door glass. I also have a 2000 SE with everything, you'll like it a lot. Hmmmm, mine used to be stock a long time ago.......


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

scd3 said:


> :cheers: i may purchase a 2000 max...it's stock and in perfect shape. it's an se w/bose, leather, t/c,...completely loaded, even has factory 17" wheels...my question is: did that year have any particular issues?? thxs!!



REALLY GOOD CAR I HAVE ONE. BUT A FEW THINGS LIKE IGNITION COILS, DRIVER SEAT DIES, STUFF LIKE THAT CHECK THE TSB'S.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

If you can try and look at the 2002-2003 models. They have more power, HID's, optional navigation, and a rare 6-speed. Take your time looking, I'm sure you will find one. I did.


----------



## sloblonde (Mar 16, 2004)

*Good Car But....*



scd3 said:


> :cheers: i may purchase a 2000 max...it's stock and in perfect shape. it's an se w/bose, leather, t/c,...completely loaded, even has factory 17" wheels...my question is: did that year have any particular issues?? thxs!!


I love my 2000 Maxima. However, I've had to replace my CD player/radio because the cd player skipped like crazy and it cost too much to fix it so I bought a cd/radio from a car audio store. I also had to get new brakes and the light behind my a/c buttons went out. These are a few more problems than I expected with a "new car" but I love the vehicle. My Altima has less maintenance issues. It's a comfortable car and I recommend getting one. Good luck on your search.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

maximadave said:


> If you can try and look at the 2002-2003 models. They have more power, HID's, optional navigation, and a rare 6-speed. Take your time looking, I'm sure you will find one. I did.


If you plan on modding to the point of a Supercharger don't get a 2k2-2k3. If you are not going to do that then I agree with maximadave get the 2k2-2k3 and go with the 6 speed.

I love my 2000 but I am not NA either


----------



## webweb (Mar 22, 2004)

*slipping transmission*

What is the fix for the slipping transmission?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

webweb said:


> What is the fix for the slipping transmission?


If you are going to go with a SC or turbo. I would at least do the VB mod and a external tranny cooler. But if you run alot of boost then you have to go 5 speed or custom auto tranny (my choice). That will run you about $4000 for a tranny that will handle 500-600 hp, possi traction front wheel drive, harden gears and lifetime warr.

If you want the name of the shop let me know.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

LatinMax said:


> If you are going to go with a SC or turbo. I would at least do the VB mod and a external tranny cooler. But if you run alot of boost then you have to go 5 speed or custom auto tranny (my choice). That will run you about $4000 for a tranny that will handle 500-600 hp, possi traction front wheel drive, harden gears and lifetime warr.
> 
> If you want the name of the shop let me know.


I agree with LatinMax....get a VB mod or a custom built tranny.


----------



## Pir8 97 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a Y2K and I love it! I special ordered it in Jan 2000. The 2 most common issues with the 00 & 01 Maximas are the ignition coil packs going bad and the front rotors warp easliy... those also happen to be the only problems I've had with my Maxima. It's the best car I ever owned and if the new ones weren't so big & ugly I might be driving one now


----------

